# Black beauty stick insects



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

My black beauties started mating about a week ago and I was just wondering when I should expect eggs?
Heres a pic of the male and female


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Anytime now I would think. It can take a while for them to couple up (picky females) but once they do then it isn't very long. I have a few pairs and sometimes there are no eggs for days and then suddenly they're all over the place.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

Oh I love these, they are so pretty I must add them to my wish list!

I hope you get plenty of eggs. :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have some and they are scarily fast movers, escape all over the shop when i open the doors to feed them..........


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i have some and they are scarily fast movers, escape all over the shop when i open the doors to feed them..........


True......but easy to spot on my magnolia walls :lol2:. Quite a few species can move at at an alarming speed. I have a mixed species cage where I house all my L1/2 nymphs and that is a mare, it's like you open the door and can't get on with anything for having to round them up all the time. Then when youv'e finished and put everything away you look down and there's one stood on you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think i like my leaf`s and maclayes better, 

these ones might have to go!


----------

